# Animal Crossing Mario Party!



## NessSuccess (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi everyone!

A few years back I ran an Animal Crossing game night here called Animal Crossing Mario Party! 
I’ve been gone since then but I’m back to host it again in my New Horizons town!!

This game will work better than ever in New Horizons compared to the limitations of the 3ds.

I will post more later but for now, please if you are interested and want to play, 
Follow the official twitter account for updates! This is happening!

www.twitter.com/acmarioparty

Game will consist of traditional Mario party rules! 
All the game spaces are here and are animal crossing themed! 

Over 20 creative and fun mini games! 

4-6 players!!! 

Click twitter link for pictures!!

Please comment if interested, trying to host the first game this weekend.

Entry is 30,000 bells

First place wins 150,000 bells!


You only won’t get your money back if playing with 6 players and you get dead last!


----------



## mayorapple (Mar 26, 2020)

sounds interesting


----------



## Hikari (Mar 26, 2020)

ooo yay, i remember this! i look forward to playing this once its all set up!


----------



## alebrije (Mar 26, 2020)

I'd love to play as well!


----------



## 5atmkkds (Mar 26, 2020)

This looks like so much fun


----------



## NessSuccess (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks guys! Please follow if you’re interested as although I will be coming her to post I’ll be more frequently posting on there when I’m opening my gates. My goal is to get this to be really big  still in the early stages. I want to host a game this weekend


----------



## joshwa (Mar 26, 2020)

this looks awesome. followed the twitter


----------



## Bunnybea (Mar 26, 2020)

Interested, this looks so fun!


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks for the idea! I've been looking out for something like this! Following. Please tell us more!


----------



## rrenaa (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m interested!!!


----------



## SCORPA15 (Mar 26, 2020)

Cool! I would definitely be up for this.


----------



## LaceGloves (Mar 26, 2020)

That looks amazing.


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 27, 2020)

Interested! It seems like so much fun!


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm definitely interested so far.


----------



## petaI (Mar 27, 2020)

i'm interested! this looks so fun


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m interested! Sounds exciting!


----------



## NessSuccess (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Please follow along on twitter! Gonna try to host this weekend


----------



## NessSuccess (Mar 27, 2020)

A little info for anyone interested:

There will be over 20 playable mini games!

Example - musical chairs - The host plays an ocarina around a group of chairs. when the host stops playing, grab a seat! Play until 1 player left!

Also the dice block will work using the spinner item! Will place the spinner which randomly picks a number 1-10 in the middle of the board, players will use this to roll the dice! Will be posting a twitter post soon with a pic of the spinner and explanation ! 

Please let me know if you have any ideas for minigames, or any ideas at all to make this as fun and good as possible!


----------



## Rosie Moon (Mar 27, 2020)

This sounds like so much fun! I’d definitely love to play!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 27, 2020)

If you're looking for a minigame idea, perhaps a trivia minigame, where you ask random Animal Crossing / Mario Party trivia questions, and whoever gets the most questions right wins?


----------



## Sloom (Mar 27, 2020)

oh my goodness! i remember this
definitely interested, I would follow but I dont really use twitter so I guess I'll just occasionally stalk it lol


----------



## NessSuccess (Mar 29, 2020)

It's almost playable! Let me know if you have any mini game ideas!


----------



## CodyMKW (Mar 29, 2020)

love this idea and also think I remember you from AiC


----------



## Kamzitty (Mar 29, 2020)

Just followed! This is a really cool idea!!


----------



## Harbour (Mar 29, 2020)

i don't have twitter but i'm so interested in this. i love the creativity behind this game and i love mario party! glad to see that you'll be combining two of my favourite games to play with others. 

i'm in the southern hemisphere so play times could be difficult, but i'd love to see this happen.


----------



## NessSuccess (Apr 3, 2020)

Hey guys,

I did a trial run with my friends and made a few final decisions. I'm almost ready, but for it to be perfect I need the following things, and was wondering if anyone would be willing to trade me the items or just let me catalog the items so I can finish the game and get it all set up. 

I plan on making a Youtube video to show off the Mario Party Animal Crossing game, and am going to have it professionally edited with sound effects and music from the Mario Party series for full effect. In order for the video to be as good as possible, and also for the game in general to be as good as possible, I need a few things. 

I have a co-host who will have a magic wand and transform into all the special characters for the character spaces.

KK Slider costume - The KK space (the star space), my co-host will hand out songs dressed as KK Slider to anyone who passes by the KK space. I know there is a dog nose item, and maybe there are other items to transform the player into KK? i don't know for sure but maybe you guys can let me know 

I also need costumes for all the other character spaces (Redd, Resetti, Kappn, Tom Nook) so if you have any items that 
would help with those costumes, please let me know !

I also need all the colorful spinner variations, mostly I need the one that goes from 1-10.

The 2 variations I have are the 1-7 one and the win or lose one.

I will post if there's anything else, but if anyone could contribute any of these items it would be a great help, and i'll make sure you guys are the first to play AC Mario Party when I start hosting to the public!

Thank you
-John


----------

